# Авиация > Литература >  Краски русской авиации книга первая

## infekt

Вышла из печати первая книга Марата Хайрулина и Бориса Степанова трёхтомника «Краски русской авиации. 1909–1922 гг.»
Первая книга посвящена истории опознавательных знаков, эмблем и отличительных графических элементов российской военной авиации с момента её зарождения и до момента выхода России из Первой мировой войны. 

Краски русской авиации. 1909–1922 гг. Книга 1 | Фонд "Русские витязи"
и
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=136156&hl=

----------

